# I'm too quiet!



## KyleM (Jul 20, 2012)

I really hate being antisocial.. But I can't help it, I just get to choked up at times :/ the other day I went out with a few friends who are quiet popular, they went to meet up with all of there friends and I was just stood there while my friends were getting along having a good time and all, I just can't bring myself to say something and I don't really know what to say, I didn't know these people but how am I ever get to know them if I say nothing :| I need to Conquer that fear, how can I just not care what anyone thought about me, I'm very quiet and unnoticeable. I wish I was more entertaining like everyone else but I'm always in a depressed mood. Your opinions would be appreciated


----------



## KyleM (Jul 20, 2012)

Quite* popular


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

That pretty much sums me up too lol It seems that every time I try really hard to communicate with someone, they end up only liking my friends. I've made a few new friends by just making small talk, throwing a few funny comments every now and again until I feel comfortable enough to speak to them properly. Just think of it like this; If they don't like you, oh well. There's plenty more people who would be happy to be your friend.


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

Did your friends or their friends try to be inclusive and involve you? Not to say people should patronize the shy ones in a group, but I once went to a party with only my friend's friends; knowing no one much except the hostess, and it really warmed my heart when she tried to bring me out of my shell and make me feel more comfortable.

In any case, I have some doubt your problems actually involve not being entertaining or engaging to others. I think acknowledging that is a good step in the right direction, you know?


----------



## potato head (Jul 8, 2012)

If this happens again, just suddenly yell "I HAVE SA, LEAVE ME ALONE!!!" Then run out the door. But seriously, I feel the same way, but when I'm around someone I'm comfortable with, I don't have as much of a problem contributing to a conversation. It's not you, just the SA.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm also too quiet around people. People always tell me to "be myself" but it's not that simple. I'm uncapable in some situations and it sounds like you are too.

Sometimes simple questions can trigger conversations. I ask little things to my coworkers and whatnot and it helps. Also, remember that most awkward silences aren't actually awkward for the other person but in your head.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I know how that feels, I still done it all the way up to the end of my GCSE's so I can't offer any help :?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Start slow, by initiating random conversations. If they don't like you, move on. Eventually, you'll become skilled enough to pick up small hints of what people like to talk about. 
And I know it's easy to say, but I've been there. The thing that worked for me was giving not a damn about what others think. That sets you free from your own destructive thoughts. 
You are a nice person, you have the right to be liked! Don't let others or your own negativity stop yourself!


----------

